# Vintage Hilton Thrift Store Find.



## Sarabande

I recently found this watch at a thrift store (and paid very little for it.) The face says "Hilton, 17 jewels Incabloc Swiss Made". The box reads "Hilton, the watch of distinction" the original price of $250 is included on the box along with a tag that reads "diamond cut" It has no wear and looks new and works. I plan to wear it often but would like more information. By the style of box, I would guess the watch to be 1960's vintage. Is the company still in business?

Unfortunately when I google 'Hilton watch' I find a lot of information on Paris Hilton.. ugh.. but very little on vintage Hilton.

Also, I am really enjoying this website and forum. I am getting excited about watch collecting.


----------



## GinGinD

Welcome to Watchuseek and to the Ladies Watch Forum. Be careful, this hobby is strangely addictive.

Hilton Watch Company was really a marketing/branding firm and the watches they sold came from various sources. Here's a couple of links that may tell you more:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/need-help-information-hilton-watch-236802.html

Hilton was more of a marketing than watch company...

It's a darling and very feminine ladies watch and I'm sure you'll get a lot of enjoyment out of it.

Jeannie


----------



## Sarabande

Thank you, Jeannie. I will enjoy it.


----------

